# Betty's snowy walk!



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty has been at my parents this week and I went to get her today. My parents had virtually no snow in Wiltshire but there was loads in Windsor so Betty got to have a play in it when we got back this afternoon.

Here she is in her equafleece ready to go!









Playing on the Long Walk









Paw prints in the snow...









Wrapped in a blanket having a snooze.









All her toys in a pile and having a chew on her stag bar


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Aww ...she looks lovely in her red fleece...we should have got together ..it would have been fun to see them playing together in the snow


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Betty looks great in her fleece. They look brilliant for the snow - definitely on my shopping list!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Aww ...she looks lovely in her red fleece...we should have got together ..it would have been fun to see them playing together in the snow


We should have done!! How cute would the Bettys have looked playing together in the snow!!

Betty comes over all over excited in the snow and starts leaping around!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely photos of Betty


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahhh so cute ... great that all our poos enjoy the snow, just as much as we did


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Betty looks good in red...might have to get one too :roll eyes: Love these snowy pics!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Great photos, it looks like she had a fun time!


----------



## Rachel 163 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi could you tell me where you got the fleece from and if it allows doggy to go to the loo. Ernie went out in the snow for the first time yesterday and loved it but came in looking like a Christmas tree I had to shower him to get the large balls off so he's not been able to go out and play in it anymore .I can't have this everytime so am looking for something suitable 
Many thanks


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww she looks so happy


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

She looks like she was enjoying it !
Did she get snowball legs as well ?


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Rachel 163 said:


> Hi could you tell me where you got the fleece from and if it allows doggy to go to the loo. Ernie went out in the snow for the first time yesterday and loved it but came in looking like a Christmas tree I had to shower him to get the large balls off so he's not been able to go out and play in it anymore .I can't have this everytime so am looking for something suitable
> Many thanks


She is wearing an Equafleece which are very popular on here! The website is www.equafleece.co.uk

They aren't cheap at about £30 but they are very warm for the dog, keep them dry and wash and dry quickly and well. I would highly recommend them and yes they can go to the toilet when wearing them.




francesjl said:


> She looks like she was enjoying it !
> Did she get snowball legs as well ?


No snowball legs, she doesn't seem to suffer to badly with snowballs!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty was knackered last night after her snow fun. What amuses me is that if she's been away from me at my parents for a few days, or we go and stay somewhere different, the first night she has to sleep in my bed with me. I went to get into bed last night and look who i found already there!! I couldn't move her as would have felt mean!!!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

That's just in case you'd forgotton her ! ( As if ! )


----------

